# NOOB question of the month........



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I have done a search FIRST for all the wise asses, so please hear me out.

The question is on the stock offset. From all the searches I have done, it seems that it is +40mm right? Now the second part of the question, is it the same offset for all the b14/Sentra rims 14" and 15"? 

My wife's 95 GLE has aluminum 14"ers and a buddy gave me a set of 15's he said came off a sentra also. Im "assuming" its +40mm also but you know what they say about assuming.......

Thanks,

-Verno


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

yea all b14's have the same offset. Also, if he gave you the rims, why didn't you just try to put them on to see if they fit? The 15's are probably from a SE-R


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Just measure the offset yourself. It's simply the distance of the mounting face from the centerline of the wheel.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go out to your car. Open up your glovebox. Take out your owners manual, and read inside. It has the offset in there. The 14's and 15's are bolth 40 mm, but the 13's are 35mm.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*more info.*

The offset will be listed (cast) into the back of the wheel. It should be expressed in ET. FOr example the back of the wheel should have the numbers 40ET somewhere. This is the offset in millimeters.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the replies........*



> if he gave you the rims, why didn't you just try to put them on to see if they fit? The 15's are probably from a SE-R


-I haven't had the opportunity to go to his house to grab the rims yet, im getting them this weekend.....SE-Rrims huh? These rims sound better and better .



> Just measure the offset yourself. It's simply the distance of the mounting face from the centerline of the wheel.


-Can you eye ball the exact center of the rim? I can't. So how could I be sure I would have got it correct? BTW what is the rim width for the aluminum 14" GLE rims anyway?



> Go out to your car. Open up your glovebox. Take out your owners manual, and read inside. It has the offset in there.


-I bought my wife the GLE pre-owned, so no owners manual unfortunately .



> The offset will be listed (cast) into the back of the wheel. It should be expressed in ET. FOr example the back of the wheel should have the numbers 40ET somewhere. This is the offset in millimeters.


-Thanks for the tip! The offset was cast into my OEM Impreza wheels. I didn't even think of looking at the back of the GLE wheels! DOH!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I wrote: Measure the offset...

verno-dub wrote: Can you eye ball the exact center of the rim? I can't. 

Well, gee, you're not supposed to eye-ball. I said *measure*. It's really simple. Shall I lay out the procedure for you?


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

Easy Bahear, maybe he doesn't have a metric ruler.

40 mm = 1.6 inches

http://www.wihatools.com/conversion.htm


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

1 in = 25.4 cm


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1 inch = 2.54 cm, or 25.4 mm


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Yeah that's what I meant. I got my conversions mixed up.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *I wrote: Measure the offset...
> 
> verno-dub wrote: Can you eye ball the exact center of the rim? I can't.
> 
> ...


----------



## COCODRILO (Dec 22, 2004)

*GLE 1998 User Guide*

I would like to get a user guide for my Sentra GLE 98, does anyone have it?

my e-mail [email protected]
Please help me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try using the classifieds here on NF. In the want to buy section. Or try posting your own topic.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

rofl i think he wins for resurecting the oldest thread ever


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......user guide? or teardown manual.....?

manual:
http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip

its 40 megs i think, so 56k may take a while


----------



## COCODRILO (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks Slayer.
I´ve Already Downloaded.


----------

